# Hello and Help :)



## mommajen (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello! This is my first post, but have found great comfort and great advice reading through various posts on this forum as a guest member! 

We have a 14 week old vizsla puppy (brought him home at 8 weeks)! That, in and of itself, is exciting. We had a vizsla previously as well and so were ready for the ton of energy, ton of affection, ton of maintenance to avoid destructive behavior, etc. 

All in all, Goose is more mellow than we anticipated! He has slept in his crate all night since day one, and is usually content to just lounge in the yard after we’re all home from work and daycare (I’m married and we have two kids; 4 and 2). Of course, he has playful energy too, but is less destructive (at this point at least!) then we anticipated. 

He knows recall well, sit, stay, knows the potty command, and will retrieve a ball or stick fairly well. Although, at 14 weeks, his attention span is still pretty short and we get that. He has his second session of obedience training tonight.

I have some concerns. I totally understand the puppy nipping thing. And that it is a phase, although a phase that does seem pretty unbearable at times! But, in the past 2 or 3 weeks, he doesn’t seem to be ‘just’ play biting. He seems much more aggressive in his bites occasionally. Usually, this rears its ugly head (literally) when I try and get his leash on or off of him, or when I pick him up during one of his playful/spazzy episodes (usually, I’m picking him up in order to relocate him from digging or from a neighbor’s yard, etc.). I know I shouldn’t be picking him up anymore (he’s 20 pounds) and so that is likely my fault. But, when I’m putting a leash on him, he should not be thrashing his head around in order to find my arm to clamp down on. He has drawn blood more than once. He also jumps and nips at us, which again may be more of the playful nipping thing, but occasionally it seems more than that. Just a gut feeling. 

I know there are similar posts on this forum regarding behavior somewhat similar to this, but not exactly like this. I guess the questions you all may be able to help me with are: 

1) Do you think a 14 week old male puppy can already be labeled ‘aggressive’; 
2) Do any of you recall your puppies being a bit more aggressive like this with their biting; and 
3) of those that had “aggressive” seeming puppies, was it something they outgrew or have they tended to be more aggressive in later years? 

Goose’s saving grace is that he does not exhibit this behavior to our two kids. He barely even does the playful nipping thing with them. So, that is great. Also, we make sure that Goose goes through the door after us, that he doesn’t sleep in bed with us, that we greet him quietly upon our arrival home, etc. We are trying very hard to make sure he knows his place in the ‘pack’. Also, incidently, we picked him from the litter b/c he let us roll him on his back and rub his tummy with absolutely no struggle at all. Obviously, that isn’t a foolproof guarantee you are going to get a submissive dog, but it was an indication at least. And I wouldn’t call him dominant now either. Just has these concerning episodes of thrashing sharky attacks. I do not recall this with our first vizsla at all. Although, our first vizsla was actually very dominant. He absolutely thought he was a human.  

Very finally, I’m kind of kicking myself for not going to a super reputable breeder. I should have known better. I absolutely checked OFA for hip certs, but the breeder has only had two litters, out of the same dam and he does this more as a hobby. But to be honest, I was trying to fill a hole after our last Vizsla had to be put down and I ended up ‘settling’ and justifying that while he wasn’t super reputable per all of the basic standards, he also didn’t have a BAD reputation. And the sire of the litter is WONDERFUL. The dam of the litter is questionable (seemed too protective when we came to pick up the puppy). Anyway, water under the bridge, but I am interested in knowing if any of you with pups from very reputable breeders where sire and dam have great temperaments, etc. also recall these shark attacks or if it truly is a sign of issues to come. 

Thank you for listening!! Wasn’t expecting this post to be so long.  I am attaching a picture too, just so you can see that he IS a cutie afterall.  Thank you for being here!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hiya,

Bella is 13 weeks and is our 1st vizsla. Going through a similar phase to you, she is very nippy and this is normally when she is over excited. The same as you, when trying to put her lead on etc. We take her to puppy parties at our vets and from what we've been told it is normal puppy behaviour and as long as you deal with it when it happens then it is something that settles. We were told to yelp/ scream and walk out of the room. Your pup will have your attention taken away then, it may well be a slow process but if it works I am going to keep yelping. We found out after we got her the breeder wasn't the best either. But we wouldn't change her for the world.

Hope I've helped.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

> I know I shouldn’t be picking him up anymore (he’s 20 pounds) and so that is likely my fault.


You absolutely SHOULD still be able to pick him up, regardless of how old/big he is. What would you do if he were to get injured on a long hike when he were older and he didn't like you picking him up? We actually had to carry Riley for a bit when she was about 6 months old during a hike because a tick bit her between the toes and she refused to walk.

Honestly, this doesn't sound like aggressive biting to me at all. Riley loved to attack the leash and our hands when we tried to put it on her. She had such crazy spaz moments that she tried to actually pull off a friend's beard at one point.  She drew blood from all my family member's hands at some point. More recently, she gave me a giant blood blister under my thumb when I held her stick too close to the center and she bit down on my finger.... haha. It sounds like your boy is being a typical crazy Vizsla puppy. 

Now, here comes the question I ask of all new Vizsla owners - how much exercise does he get?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like excited puppy nipping when your leashing and unleashing him. Puppy obedience, exercise and if possible a well mannered playmate 1 or 2 days a week.


----------



## mommajen (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you for all of the replies thus far! i'm telling you, I have been very disheartened about his behavior. It just seems more "attacking" viciously almost rather than playing. And just really wondering if he's just typical Vizsla spazzy or if there is something more. 

Anyway, threefsh, on average, he gets about an hour off leash exercise in the morning, an additional 1/2 hour or so on leash in the morning or evening; 45 minutes or so with me at lunchtime just playing fetch or whatever; and then also in the evening he's just active with us doing whatever (playing baseball in the yard, going for a walk on trail, playing soccer, etc). for about two hours. he's not non-stop for those two hours, but he can be if he wants to be. When we are at work, he is in his outside "dog run" i think they call it, with plastic crate in the run to serve as his 'den'.. . At night, he winds down with us inside the house and sleeps in a crate in our bedroom. 

I'm curious to know how those more mature vizslas with tremendous temperaments (sweet, affectionate, 'laid back' but still with drive and play, etc.) acted as puppies. Just curious. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard this great forum Mommajen....This is probably just puppy behaviour, my 17 month Vizsla gets a bit manic and nippy when she is tired,and trying to fight sleep. good sound training, loads of affection, exercise and you being alpha is always good.. enjoy your Vizsla...


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

I've had the same experience with Delta Blue. I now use a treat in my hand as I slip on the harness and no biting. She's just 4 months yesterday and hasn't bitten me in about 3 days.
She would come at me (only me the person who takes care of her 24/7) and bite my knees when I correct her and attack my fingers/hands/arms (sometimes in a frenzy). I've yelped and left, gave her a time out, everything that's been suggested. I thought I was going to go insane, but I just keep reading the posts and that relaxes me.
1) Could be because she played with her V buddy (her mouth in his mouth) for about 10 hours on Sunday with 2 long walks through the woods.
2) She's maturing...when she gets crazy I put her in a sit stay and reward with treats and praise.
3) A combination of both???
I really try to spend at least 10 minutes every couple of hours training her to sit stay, follow-me ("Delta let's go"), getting her to come when called. When we walk she has to sit and wait to be told okay before she can leave the yard on leash. Today we worked on not going out of the yard gate off leash.

Hang in there. I know that the playing with other well behaved dogs helps tremendously, it teaches her proper behavior and tires her out.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, mommajen, and welcome to the forums! I'd like to answer each of your questions in order:

1) NO -- You should NOT stick him with the "aggressive label. He still has his puppy license.

2) YES -- Although she was not a Vizsla, my Bluetick Coonhound puppy was very nippy, and loved to grab on and bite hard. 

3) YES -- Puppies WILL outgrow this behavior. Your pup, Goose, at 14-weeks, is still very young! They are puppies until they're two years old (although the nipping and biting phase will go away long before that).


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi mommajen,

No sure if you have read my thread about my pup Flynn but we have had similar problems with him. He isn't a particularly nippy puppy at the min but he has growled at us and snapped (although never making contact) around 5 times in total. He hasn't done this for about 2 weeks now. The incidents happend when he was on the couch so the privilege was revoked. He has however snapped at faith my eldest daughter who is 4 twice. When I say snapped I am unsure as to wether this is in a aggressive way or just puppy playing. There has never been any growling when her has done it and has never shown his teeth but I am like you just a bit unsure.

I have spoken to 2 vets and have different opinions but 1 vet said this was fine and not an aggressive puppy. I have also spoken to 2 behaviourists and had a 1-1 session with 1 that have also said it is not a problem.

If we have not had the growling and snapping incidents previously I don't think i would be bothered as I was already aware of how nippy and snappy these puppies can be. Sometimes I step back and look at the whole picture. I agree with those that say these are very young puppies (Flynn was 13 weeks yesterday) so we should be labelling them as aggressive but I also agree with those that say be causious and aware and dont just sit back and think everything will be ok. You need to find a happy medium.

Hope this has been some help. I always find it reassuring that other people are going through similar things and that it isn't just me


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

I meant to say in my previous reply that I agree with those that say we should not be labelling such young pups as aggressive .

P.s goose is gorgeous


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

mommajen said:


> I'm curious to know how those more mature vizslas with tremendous temperaments (sweet, affectionate, 'laid back' but still with drive and play, etc.) acted as puppies. Just curious.


Your line here is exactly how my boy is. He is 15 months now and doesn't nip at all anymore but used to have the shark attack mode when tired or over excited. Now he puts his teeth on our hands when excited but in a very controlled soft manner. We leave the room as soon as he does this. Whatever we are doing that he is excited about ends. If it is something that can't end then he gets put into another room so we can do what ever we are doing in peace. Mac is a very submissive dog but he has play drive that is so strong it still surprises me. Sounds like your pup is the same. Don't worry the phase will pass and your pup doesn't sound aggressive to me just a lover of rough play.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi everyone.

We are also new vizsla owners. Our puppy Isaac is 9.5 weeks old. This forum has been so much help and we learned a lot from it. It also keeps us sane when we go through some tough moments.

I know that yelping and walking away is the best way to deal with biting. But for us walking away does not really work. The moment we yelp and start to walk away from his biting frenzy, he is running after us, jumping and attacking our legs. After few ripped pants, numerous scratches and mutiple broken skin incidents we really don't know what to do. He doesn't seem to be interested in any toy replacements at that point, is too excited to understand No or Sit. And my biggest worry is him lunging at our face the first opportunity he gets.

If anyone had any issues like this, please let us know how you dealt with it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our breeder started from a very young age grabbing putting the web of her hand on top of the puppy's snout, then squeezing the thumb and index finger to push his lip into his baby teeth. She said that the teeth are sore from his teething so this would discourage him from biting us. When Miles came home, he rarely nipped us, and we only had to squeeze his muzzle a few times in the rare instances he bit. We taught our family and friends and he stopped nipping them too. Good luck!


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

abatt, I would try taking him out more or tiring him mentally more. My pup gets sharky if she doesn't get out enough or if she's frustrated because she's bored. 


If you can get out more, where the pup can either play with other dogs or run off-leash, do it. If you can't get out, even if you work on some of the things that you've taught the pup for 10 minutes inside, it helps. 

It seems cliche, but it is the golden vizsla rule, a tired puppy is a good puppy. Get there however you can and the sharkiness will be easier.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

abatt said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We are also new vizsla owners. Our puppy Isaac is 9.5 weeks old. This forum has been so much help and we learned a lot from it. It also keeps us sane when we go through some tough moments.
> 
> ...


Leave room and shut door!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd like to take this opportunity to point out that nipping, biting, and attacking, growling and snapping are all part of normal puppy behavior. These behaviors are not unique to the Vizsla breed, but rather, they are TYPICAL of all puppies. With all due respect, it seems to me that those who are overly concerned with this probably haven't raised very many puppies. When they are still very young, this is how puppies act. A lot of posters have already offered a lot of good advice about how to deal with it. It is not abnormal.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I have to agree with mswhipple. 

Just because these puppies are


> nipping, biting, and attacking, growling and snapping


 we should not call them *aggressive *! Lot of new unexperienced owners pull out this word so easily which is wrong. 
At one point even I have used it on Elza but rather saying she was barking agressively. But I didn't think she was aggressive. She has growled at me on the sofa, she has growled at me when she found something and I wanted to take it away and she has growled at me when I gave her a bone and wanted to take it away. Still, never for a moment thought she was aggressive. We have worked on these things and trained it out of her. 

It's a learning progress to understand our dogs and their actions but before we categorise them into being aggressive we should think carefully and analyse the situation first then take actions.


----------

